# Expresso



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

You see what I'm getting at? :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Latte.    

If you don't like the taste of real coffee then fucking drink milk instead.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Latte. Â
> 
> If you don't like the taste of real coffee then fucking drink milk instead. Â


 ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> You see what I'm getting at? Â :


I think you are getting at the fact that it should be spelt *Espresso*

;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Latte. Â
> 
> If you don't like the taste of real coffee then fucking drink milk instead. Â


I love latte, especially with added caramel.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Black coffee, no sugar - the only way to drink it :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Expresso is a registered TM. But your Italian is absolutely correct. 

OK here's another irritant:

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

NickP - you're right.

Isn't expresso an Italian direct bus link


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Nah - expresso is :"weekly newspaper covering politics, economics and culture. In portuguese."

www.expresso.pt :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Black coffee, no sugar - the only way to drink it Â :


That's how real men drink coffee...and this is how I like it too. Although I find that the single shot is always too small and I end up ordering a double espresso always.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> That's how real men drink coffee....


Oh ffs :-/ :

Damian


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I like it black with a little milk. Doesn't ever seem to be an option in all these poncy coffee places. They look at you blankly and then give you a paper cup WITHOUT a lid from which you can drink. Sheisters.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Allegedly, the residents of Sydney are second only in their coffee "pickyness" to ppl from Seattle.

A girl I met out there once ordered "A cappuccino, with the espresso on the side"

FFS, whats THAT all about :-/


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Gentlemen...you're all amazingly well informed!
Let me add that little bit, just to look uttermostly Ã la page:

The Espresso is actually our way to drink coffee outside home:
If you like a drop of milk in it (the Northern Italian way), then it's an Espresso Macchiato (Stained);
The Espresso is the Italian Magazine equivalent to the Observer (or The Economist): it's actually the only real anti-Berlusconi in Italy;
Being a much, too much individualistic people, we have lots of different ways of enjoining coffee (that's why coffee-time in an Italian bar is something to be seen)


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Which country drinks the most coffee per capita per year?

FINLAND!

Damian


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Correct, Damian!
Strange enough, Italy's on top in the EC as far as WHISKY is concerned, but our coffee is so concentrated, it takes a little amount of ground coffee for a cup.
Just one thing more...nowadays, espresso and cappuccino are worldwide renown, but...
I recall back in the 70s, the family hosting me in Bath won a Home Espresso Machine at a local Lottery. Nobody knew what the hell to do with it! then somebody read "Made in Italy" on the box and... they gave a 50 people coffee-party. I was the barman...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Big mug of Froffy coffee with two big sugars please stired to the left for me with a saucer and some choccee digestives please ;D.........Thank you :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Big mug of Froffy coffee with two big sugars please stired to the left for me with a saucer and some choccee digestives please Â ;D.........Thank you Â :-*


What is froffy coffee?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL. My version Vlastan Â ;D


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> I like it black with a little milk. Doesn't ever seem to be an option in all these poncy coffee places. They look at you blankly and then give you a paper cup WITHOUT a lid from which you can drink. Sheisters.


LOL ........... I like it with just a splash of milk as well so when asked "black or white" I reply "dark grey please". I get the same treatment ............ probably serves me right though ;D


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Big mug of Froffy coffee with two big sugars please stired to the left for me with a saucer and some choccee digestives please Â ;D.........Thank you Â :-*


Yes, Ma'am!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

McDondalds do the best instant coffee in a nice paper cup with a nice lid you can sip out of that has a flip up and flip down seal to keep it hot :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Yes, Ma'am! Â


I forgot to mention ... also with some grated curly chocolate on top and marshmellows Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm YUMMY 8) ;D


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> McDondalds do the best instant coffee in a nice paper cup with a nice lid you can sip out of that has a flip up and flip down seal to keep it hot Â :-*


Please don't say that!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL, doesn't come close to ^Abi's^ 'froffy coffee' though ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> McDondalds do the best instant coffee in a nice paper cup with a nice lid you can sip out of that has a flip up and flip down seal to keep it hot Â :-*


Yikes!

Their coffee is so hot that I have to keep the lid on for 20 mins to be able to drink it. As I don't put milk in it it takes for ever to cool down.

Also their coffee is so watery.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah it maybe to you Vlastan but your greek and would possibly like coffee at its strongest anyway


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I like REAL coffee...just like a man! 

I used to put sugar in my coffee, till a friend said to me that sugar dilute the taste of coffee. And so I followed his advice and don't use sugar any longer. So I drink my coffee straight I can appreciate the coffee better than any of you that need to put milk and sugar to make it to your taste.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I like REAL coffee...just like a man! Â
> 
> I used to put sugar in my coffee, till a friend said to me that sugar dilute the taste of coffee. And so I followed his advice and don't use sugar any longer. So I drink my coffee straight I can appreciate the coffee better than any of you that need to put milk and sugar to make it to your taste.


oooh your so macho and a right real hunk of man Vlast for drinking your coffee the way you do Â ;D Â ;D.

You will be telling us that your sweet enough next hence why you also don't take sugar Â  .

I'm sticking to my froffy because unlike you I am not a man but a girlie. Â So there Â :-* Â [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

you know you've had enough coffee only when your heart starts to skip and add extra beats. :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> you know you've had enough coffee only when your heart starts to skip and add extra beats. :


I thought that was love. ???


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I thought Vlasatn would try and OD on coffee ;D
Strong (proper) coffee is well known to cause heart arrythmias


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Strong (proper) coffee is well known to cause heart arrythmias


As if you are telling me something new now :

My heart has been fine so far, apart from the inherited hypertension, which is not because of the heart. Hopefully, the gym will fix this too.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Hopefully, the gym will fix this too. Â


And the blonde at your gym which will contribute to your pounding heart from all your excitement! ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

lol I'm only joking but there is a phrase "kill or cure"



> As if you are telling me something new now Â :
> 
> My heart has been fine so far, apart from the inherited hypertension, which is not because of the heart. Hopefully, the gym will fix this too. Â


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I can't believe I'm saying this but I've got the same taste in coffee as Abi. :-[ The only difference is I have 3 stirs to the right and 2 stir to the left. 



> Big mug of Froffy coffee with two big sugars please stired to the left for me with a saucer and some choccee digestives please Â ;D.........Thank you Â :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I can't believe I'm saying this but I've got the same taste in coffee as Abi. :-[ The only difference is I have 3 stirs to the right and 2 stir to the left.


Excellent! My place or yours for the coffee morning and forum gossip ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I can't believe I'm saying this but I've got the same taste in coffee as Abi. :-[ The only difference is I have 3 stirs to the right and 2 stir to the left.


So you like your coffee the "girly way" eh? :  ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

English proper way Vlastan! Â :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

???


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> So you like your coffee the "girly way" eh? Â :  ;D


I like my coffee the same as I like my women, white and sweet. :-*
The froffy part is optional, 

Abi, I'll bring the digestives.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Racer :- [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> You see what I'm getting at? Â :


I think you may be getting at one of my pet hates! People who order an 'eXpresso' rather than an 'eSpresso'.

Bad diction or just thick, I'll let you decide!

:-X


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

A REAL man wouldn't relate drinking coffee to being a man and would not keep using the phrase real man. Â Someone with a high level of insecurity might Â : Â Seek help!

W.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

You need the memory of Einstein to remember how my girlfriend likes her Starbucks;

"grande no foam decaf wet extra hot latte"

I always laugh at her when she orders this as i say "are you sure you haven't forgotten something there" ;D

Why can't you just have a plain coffee with milk and sugar???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> A REAL man wouldn't relate drinking coffee to being a man and would not keep using the phrase real man. Â Someone with a high level of insecurity might Â : Â Seek help!
> 
> W.


Real men also have long penises...did I mention that?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Real men also have long penises...did I mention that? Â


And real women have real milk in their real boobs ready to eXpress into their husband's tea and coffee as well as the baby's mouth and bottle ;D ;D ;D ;D.................LOL


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> And real women have real milk in their real boobs ready to eXpress into their husband's tea and coffee as well as the baby's mouth and bottle Â ;D ;D ;D ;D.................LOL Â


This sounds more like the definition for pregnant women.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> This sounds more like the definition for pregnant women.


LOL oh most definately Vlastan ;D. No wonder you like your coffee black just incase you get a superior alternative ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Latte. Â
> 
> If you don't like the taste of real coffee then fucking drink milk instead. Â


I hate espresso - tastes too metallic for me.

Love Latte though. With Sugar.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I hate espresso - tastes too metallic for me.
> 
> Love Latte though. Â With Sugar. Â


Ohhh bless!! Do you also drink it from a baby feeding bottle? ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

absolutely.

I'm just a big girl.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Me too!

Tommy Tiippie type cup from Costa works ok for not dumping coffee in my lap. 

(cup holders on A4 are up by the middle air vents....)

3 sugars in a large Latte please


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ANd just in case you haven't seen it, click HERE for a free cup holder...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

When I am at home I prefer caffetaire coffee. At christmas I like it this way with cream added and a tipple of irish cream. Sometimes I like it also with anchor squirty cream on top sometimes with marshmellows. Hmmmmmm YUMMY


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> I hate espresso - tastes too metallic for me.
> 
> Love Latte though. Â With Sugar. Â


The problem with espresso coffee is that, just like any other simple and tasty food/beverage, it is not so easy to prepare: there are a hundred of things that can go wrong, and there are no shortcuts.
In Norther Italy also it is very difficult to find a really good one.
When it tastes "metallic", it means that it has been "overextracted": either the water was too hot, or they let it flow too long, or the powder was compressed too much.
It's just like pasta...easy to do, provided the barman (or the housewife) is mastering the fundamentals!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gimme a nice italian waiter anyday to serve me my coffee ;D. No wonder I love Cafe Uno so much in my local town ;D


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

When I was in Bath, I used to prepare Italian coffee for the whole family almost every morning...sometimes we swapped teatime for coffeetime!
Sometimes, Italian habits are contagious...luckily enough, not always!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My breakfast is coffee and my mid morning 'fix' is coffee along with my afternoon 'fix also 8) . All caffetaire with a dash of milk not froffy or full of marshmellows I can gladly say otherwise that would be fattening :-*. Besides I do savour that flavour more if I go out with all the fancy toppings or the odd occasion at home


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> When I am at home I prefer caffetaire coffee. At christmas I like it this way with cream added and a tipple of irish cream. Â Sometimes I like it also with anchor squirty cream on top sometimes with marshmellows. Hmmmmmm YUMMY


You can't call coffee that! 

It is full with sweets for kids and sugar and milk and cream...the ultimate "coffee" (it is more like sugar with water anyway) at 1000 calories!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> The problem with espresso coffee is that, just like any other simple and tasty food/beverage, it is not so easy to prepare: there are a hundred of things that can go wrong, and there are no shortcuts.
> In Norther Italy also it is very difficult to find a really good one.
> When it tastes "metallic", it means that it has been "overextracted": either the water was too hot, or they let it flow too long, or the powder was compressed too much.
> It's just like pasta...easy to do, provided the barman (or the housewife) is mastering the fundamentals!


That's what makes it so special. I have come accross some esspressos that were disgusting and some were perfect. It also depends on the type and quality of coffee beans that you use.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think Whittards do quite a good range of coffee beans and machines


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> You can't call coffee that! Â
> 
> It is full with sweets for kids and sugar and milk and cream...the ultimate "coffee" (it is more like sugar with water anyway) at 1000 calories!! Â


Well at least I know what I really enjoy


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Certainly it isn't coffee that you enjoy.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Steady on V. this is a public forum mate! ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Can't drink coffee as it makes me tired!! ( ???)

Have about 2/3 cups of tea a day though.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I hate espresso - tastes too metallic for me.
> 
> Love Latte though. Â With Sugar. Â


Ditto, especially if the sugar is replaced by Caramel syrup!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

Coffee is one of life's important ceremonical occasions. Like the Japanese tea ceremony, but with something worth drinking at the end.

First you need good coffee. From a supermarket, you can't go wrong with Illy espresso coffee ready ground.

Then you need a coffee maker. I have a Gaggia Classic Coffee which makes excellent espresso. There's a real skill (and knack) to getting the right amount of coffee, compressed by the right pressure, coupled with the time that the stream flows through it.

When it works perfectly, the espresso is truely out of this world. Yummy.

PS: I've come across use of the word "expresso" much more commonly in France than in the UK or Italy.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Coffee is one of life's important ceremonical occasions. Like the Japanese tea ceremony, but with something worth drinking at the end.
> 
> First you need good coffee. From a supermarket, you can't go wrong with Illy espresso coffee ready ground.
> 
> ...


Kevin, would you be interested in an "ad honorem" Italian citizenship? You're a real pro!


----------

